# Polish angel high gloss paste wax



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi does anybody know where I can purchase the new Polish angel high gloss paste wax :thumb:


----------



## m4tti (Oct 13, 2017)

As above is the high gloss paste wax available in the uk? I can’t seem to find it anywhere apart from Esoteric car care.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

noddy r32 said:


> Hi does anybody know where I can purchase the new Polish angel high gloss paste wax :thumb:


It's on their site just gotta look for it a different way, but I believe it was only available for USA market

https://www.polishangel.co.uk/products/high-gloss-paste

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Danggg!!! That's an expensive wax!!!


----------



## m4tti (Oct 13, 2017)

sharrkey said:


> It's on their site just gotta look for it a different way, but I believe it was only available for USA market
> 
> https://www.polishangel.co.uk/products/high-gloss-paste
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well spotted. I was looking under the "protect" section of the site. Oddly when I use their search I can't find it either.


----------



## m4tti (Oct 13, 2017)

St Evelyn said:


> Danggg!!! That's an expensive wax!!!


https://www.polishangel.co.uk/products/goldfinger-goldwax-23-75-karat-gold-content

It's about 130 times cheaper than this one


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

polish angel is worth it if you enjoy great water beads and noticeable shine. rapidwaxx is very nice, lasts about 6 weeks for me. Still testing cosmic V2 its about 4 mths old and seems still robust, but it has gotten 3-4 toppers - high gloss and tac system aqua waterless


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

m4tti said:


> https://www.polishangel.co.uk/products/goldfinger-goldwax-23-75-karat-gold-content
> 
> It's about 130 times cheaper than this one


Now that's just obscene! Would it even be any good..? It looks as though you'll just put a load of gold all over your car and then wipe it away. I note that it's only ever made to order - wonder if they've ever had anyone order it..?


----------



## Sorin03 (Oct 28, 2020)

I think they did, there are ppl who lives in areas verry rich in petrol resources  who spend that amount of money on a few meals. If they have the entire car coated with gold, why not to use a wax enrich with gold ?!


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Zymol solaris.... almost 44'000£

https://www.zymol.com/solaris.aspx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m4tti (Oct 13, 2017)

To be honest I just fancy going old school and using a solid wax on the weekend car. Kind of bored with sealants, sprays and ceramic type coatings.

This stood out as something that could give a little bit of the show car type finish.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi M4tti

Give Autoglym UHD a go, or for a bit more Zymol Glasur.


----------



## m4tti (Oct 13, 2017)

Have used Auto Glym UHD, wouldnt say i was that impressed with it.

Will have a look at Glasur though. 

I started looking at the Polish Angel wax as it seemed to push the standard wax formulation on a bit. (I think)


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Pete's 53 has long been my favourite 'old school' wax - easy to apply & wipe off, really seems to give the paint depth as well.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

If you’re looking to try something slightly different - kamikaze infinity wax is worth consideration!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Here's my contribution to this thread: https://dodojuice.net/products/lou-...uba-car-wax-the-worlds-most-expensive-car-wax


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

CharliesTTS said:


> If you're looking to try something slightly different - kamikaze infinity wax is worth consideration!


Just put some on both of our daily drivers, it's quite nice. It'll have more durability than the PA High Gloss but it's more of a 'relaxed high gloss' as opposed to the PA High Gloss Paste, which is just monster-reflective.

As I'm clearing off my shelf as it's the end of the season, I recently dropped the following on top of my wife's 2016 Honda Civic, Aegean Blue Metallic (coated last Summer w/ Kamikaze Miyabi + Zipang):

1. Coat of Kamikaze Infinity Wax
2. Layer of Kamikaze Overcoat
3. Coat of Polish Angel High Gloss Paste Wax
4. Layer of Polish Angel High Gloss Spritz

Then (for good measure) I washed it yesterday with Polish Angel Glasscoat Shampoo.

Totally pointless and ridiculously excessive but fun nonetheless


----------



## m4tti (Oct 13, 2017)

Interestingly the car has Kamikaze Miyabi on it
At the moment so did consider the infinity wax. 

Am liking the sound of “monster reflective” though


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

budgetplan1 said:


> 1. Coat of Kamikaze Infinity Wax
> 
> 2. Coat of Polish Angel High Gloss Paste Wax
> 
> ...


So happy I'm not the only one that maxes out on PA, pointless but looks amazing in my eyes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

sharrkey said:


> So happy I'm not the only one that maxes out on PA, pointless but looks amazing in my eyes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I didn't think of it until it was too late but I woulda dropped some Black Wulfenite on it if I woulda remembered 

Maybe next time I wash it...would be interesting to do a panel or 2 and see if it changes the blue paint in any noticeable way.

If the planet still exists next Summer, gonna maintain the 2 PPF'd cars with the appropriate color-charged versions of Cosmic Spritz.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

St Evelyn said:


> Pete's 53 has long been my favourite 'old school' wax - easy to apply & wipe off, really seems to give the paint depth as well.


same here, its a glossy little number for something so easy to use. decent beads and all too


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

10% off Today with Polish Angel if anyone looking a top up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m4tti (Oct 13, 2017)

sharrkey said:


> 10% off Today with Polish Angel if anyone looking a top up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'd be really tempted by that, but have noticed polished angel are retailing this at the exact same price in gbp as esoteric are in USD. At current exchange rates it converts to about £168.

Which is really annoying. I resent paying another £60 ...


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeh but you will have vat and customs charges plus probably postage, unless you have a friend in USA buy and send as gift


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m4tti (Oct 13, 2017)

I guess my next question then is, has anyone actually used this wax. 

Is it worth the money?


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

m4tti said:


> I guess my next question then is, has anyone actually used this wax.
> 
> Is it worth the money?


@budgetplan1 I believe he's tried the high gloss paste wax, but yes it's a considered purchase!

I've 9/10ths of a bottle of Polish Angel Alpine white colour cosmic spritz that I've no need for now as I've sold the car, cost £180 and I'll not be doing that again lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

m4tti said:


> I guess my next question then is, has anyone actually used this wax.
> 
> Is it worth the money?


I quite enjoyed it this Summer, very fun stuff. I blather on a bit about it here: https://budgetplan1.wordpress.com/something-wicked-this-way-comes/#PA_HIGHGLOSS


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

m4tti said:


> I guess my next question then is, has anyone actually used this wax.
> 
> Is it worth the money?


Hi yes it's worth it the gloss level is excellent


----------

